# Obama, Oil, Brazil, What gives?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203863204574346610120524166.html

From Wall Street:

Obama Underwrites Offshore Drilling: Too bad it's not in U.S. waters.

You read that headline correctly. Unfortunately, the Obama Administration is financing oil exploration off Brazil.

The U.S. is going to lend billions of dollars to Brazil's state-owned oil company, Petrobras, to finance exploration of the huge offshore discovery in Brazil's Tupi oil field in the Santos Basin near Rio de Janeiro. Brazil's planning minister confirmed that White House National Security Adviser James Jones met this month with Brazilian officials to talk about the loan.

The U.S. Export-Import Bank tells us it has issued a "preliminary commitment" letter to Petrobras in the amount of $2 billion and has discussed with Brazil the possibility of increasing that amount. Ex-Im Bank says it has not decided whether the money will come in the form of a direct loan or loan guarantees. Either way, this corporate foreign aid may strike some readers as odd, given that the U.S. Treasury seems desperate for cash and Petrobras is one of the largest corporations in the Americas.

But look on the bright side. If President Obama has embraced offshore drilling in Brazil, why not in the old U.S.A.? The land of the sorta free and the home of the heavily indebted has enormous offshore oil deposits, and last year ahead of the November elections, with gasoline at $4 a gallon, Congress let a ban on offshore drilling expire.

The Bush Administration's five-year plan (2007-2012) to open the outer continental shelf to oil exploration included new lease sales in the Gulf of Mexico. But in 2007 environmentalists went to court to block drilling in Alaska and in April a federal court ruled in their favor. In May, Interior Secretary Ken Salazar said his department was unsure whether that ruling applied only to Alaska or all offshore drilling. So it asked an appeals court for clarification. Late last month the court said the earlier decision applied only to Alaska, opening the way for the sale of leases in the Gulf. Mr. Salazar now says the sales will go forward on August 19.

This is progress, however slow. But it still doesn't allow the U.S. to explore in Alaska or along the East and West Coasts, which could be our equivalent of the Tupi oil fields, which are set to make Brazil a leading oil exporter. Americans are right to wonder why Mr. Obama is underwriting in Brazil what he won't allow at home.


I got an email that went on further to say that Glen Beck told in his show that we will receive no returns from this, that China is the one buying all of it, and the only American who will beneifit is Billionaire Petrobas owner George Soros, who according to the email _"was one of President Obama's most generous financial supporter during his campaign"_


So obviously the part about us giving $2 billion dollars to Brazil is true, but is the rest? And even if it's not, why the hell are we giving other people money when we are in the shape we're in?!?!?!?!?!?!

This only re-confirms 2 things for me. 1. I still hate politics. 2. Obama needs to be removed from office.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

That is stupid... :wtf1:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

everything about the current administration is ludicrous


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> . 2. Obama needs to be removed from office.


I realized that before he ever got elected.

We need a true leader in the White House. I don't care what party he/she is from. If we don't get the politicians focused on the problems at hand, there won't be many more elections.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah its ridiculous, it makes me mad reading that. Ive heard about that by listen to the radio shows glen beck, rush, shaun hannity... and there shows on fox news from time to time and theve got some good info and talking points if you want to listen and get even more irate with the administration! Obama just leaves me speechless with his doings.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

oh and this is yet another reason why i hate the obama administration. we cant drill here but he is going to give 2 billion to brazil and not expect anything back. ridiculous.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Obama is :bsflag:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

impeach is butt


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Throw the traitor behind some iron bars in Kansas.

Anyone who openly admits they intend to violate the consitution has no business being president.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

^^Agreed, seems like nowadays the constitution means nothing. Seems like all the politics like to wipe their azz with it.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Obama's whole administration needs to be removed from office. They have their heads stuck so far up their own butts that they don't know anything about the offices that they hold. I say impeach his rear, and get a president who will be willing to fix all of Obama's mess-ups.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Our gouverment was a laughing stock a long time ago. we now have a bunch of con artist in washington , getting richer while the american people suffer and lose everything they have worked their fingers to the bone to get


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

this is where all the oil rigs in the gulf that are shut down are going. And do you think they will be back when the six month no drill mortoium is over?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

oh you guys wanna see the new WTF?

*NASA's 'foremost' mission is now to improve relations with Muslim world...*


----------



## wobbles (May 19, 2010)

this is an american democracy people strike for better working conditions, pettition and appeal rulings in the courts, its time to get proud again stand up and let our voice be heard start our own pettition against the president appeal his decisions ourselves with the ideals that they are not necessary and will cause more finanial problems for us its time for another revolution i dont mind paying taxes to better help the american government help america but im not paying for a friggin brazilian to get rich as i said its time to start a revolution stand up and bleed for our rights as americans push for a better government with our rights and values in mind someone who really cares about america not money lets do it lets build a militia like they did to start the US to rebel the decisions of the british and betray the government that has betrayed us


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Unfortunately that's much easier said than done. Revolting against the government will only land you dead or in jail. Sucks but thats how it is. They'll label you a terrorist or anarchist. What we need, is to pull together, and make sure we get people who share our views elected into office. Get rid of all the liberal lefties sitting up there. If we can get a bunch of good strong republicans in office, things will change.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Unfortunately that's much easier said than done. Revolting against the government will only land you dead or in jail. Sucks but thats how it is. They'll label you a terrorist or anarchist. What we need, is to pull together, and make sure we get people who share our views elected into office. Get rid of all the liberal lefties sitting up there. If we can get a bunch of good strong republicans in office, things will change.


:usa: I agree 100%


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Unfortunately that's much easier said than done. Revolting against the government will only land you dead or in jail. Sucks but thats how it is. They'll label you a terrorist or anarchist. What we need, is to pull together, and make sure we get people who share our views elected into office. Get rid of all the liberal lefties sitting up there. If we can get a bunch of good strong republicans in office, things will change.


 I challenge everyone here to get out and vote. If you want things to change, that is the first place to start. If you do not vote, it is as good as casting a vote for people like Obama. If you want be heard, start by voting. Votes and dollars are the only things politicians care about.

Several years ago, I worked for a local city who had a tax rollback election. There were 16 city employees who lived in the city and were eligible to vote but did not. The rollback passed by 9 votes and many of those same people too lazy to vote lost their jobs because of it. Prior to that, the town I grew up in held an election for a new athletic complex that would have served the town well. Much of my family would have personally benefited from this. Well, many of us were out of town visiting one of my cousins that was in the military at the time. The new complex was 3 votes shy of passing. Anybody remember florida a few years ago? Get off your butt and vote. It does count.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Early on the local TV station it said that an appeal court said no to the "obama, no drilling in the gulf plan". Hope its true, we need to drill not import!!


----------

